# أشهر الرموز فى الكنيســــــة القبطيــــــــة فى الــمــــــبنى الكنســــى...



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2010)

*أشهر الرموز فى الكنيسة القبطية:*

:download:

*- السمكة:*
وهى أكثر الرموز إستعمالآ وهى تحمل المعانى الآتية:

*ا -* ترمز السمكة لمؤمنى الله. "مت 13 : 47 , لو 5 : 4 - 10 )
وقد استخدمها الرب نفسه رمزآ لشعبه , فعندما دعا تلاميذه قال لهم " إنى أجعلكم صيادى للناس ".

*ب - *ترمز السمكة للسيد المسيح نفسه:

- كتب أورجيانوس " يدعى المسيح مجازيآ بالسمكة".
- وقد دعى السيد المسيح هكذا لأن كلمة سمكة باليونانية هى إخسيس وهى بذاتها الحروف الاولى للكلمات اليونانية 
*" إيسوس إخرستوس ثيئوس إيوس سوتير"
*
وهذه تعنى : *" يسوع المسيح ابن الله المخلص".*

- وفى التلمود اليهودى دعى المسيح بالسمكة.

*ج -* والسمك هو أحد العنصرين اللذين قدمهما الرب يسوع طعامآ للشعب " يو 6 : 1 - 14 )رمزآ عن نفسه طعام الحياة.


- *الدولفين :* وهو نوع من الأحياء المائية اشتهر رغم كبر حجمه بصداقته للانسان.
*الطيور: و*هى رمز للنفوس المجنحة (الطائرة) المحلقة فى السمائيات .
*الحمامة:* وهى ترمز لحضرة الروح القدس , وكذلك لفضائل الروح القدس.
*- النسر : *وهو يرمز للسيد المسيح الغالب المنتصر " رؤ 5 :5).
*-الحمل: *وهو يرمز للسيد المسيح حمل الله . "يو 1 : 36 ).
*- المرساة: *وهى ترمز للرجاء أى للمسيح فهو رجاء الكنيسة الحقيقى.
*- السفينة: *وهى ترمز للكنيسة فلك النجاة للمؤمنين.
*- سنابل القمح :* وهى ترمز للمسيح الخبز الحى النازل من السماء " يو6"
*- عنقود العنب :* وهو يرمز للمسيح الكرمة الحقيقية " يو 15:1).
*- عين داخل مثلث:* ينبعث من حوله أشعة وتنظر العين إلى الشعب رمزآ لعين الله الساهرة لرعاية شعبه.

*المــــــــــــرجــــــــع*

:download:

*كتاب كنيستى الأرثوذكسية... ما أجملك!!*

*تقديم: نيافة الأنبا متاؤس والأنبا يوسف*


*إعداد: القس بيشوى حلمى 
كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس-شبرا*


أذكرونا فى صلواتكم
​


----------



## فادية (27 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع  جميل  جدا *
*تسلم ايديك *
*ربنا يبارك  حياتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2010)

*شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم*
* سلام المسيح لكم*​


----------

